# ATM / pppoe broken in 8.1?



## Maxamoto (Sep 11, 2010)

Okay, I'm stumped. I've got this PCI DSL modem that I can't get working with 8.1. I've tried 
google with pretty much no success. Obviously, the card doesn't do what I would like it to do. 
Here's the dmesg:


```
proxy# dmesg
Copyright (c) 1992-2010 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE #6: Sat Sep 11 18:54:26 CEST 2010
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz (2793.02-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0xf34  Family = f  Model = 3  Stepping = 4
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,
PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x441d<SSE3,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,CNXT-ID,xTPR>
  TSC: P-state invariant
real memory  = 1342177280 (1280 MB)
avail memory = 1295740928 (1235 MB)
ACPI APIC Table: <DELL   DE051  >
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 1 core(s) x 2 HTT threads
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP/HT): APIC ID:  1
ioapic0: Changing APIC ID to 2
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <DELL DE051  > on motherboard
acpi0: [ITHREAD]
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
acpi0: reservation of 0, a0000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 100000, f00000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 1000000, 4e770000 (3) failed
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 1000
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x808-0x80b on acpi0
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
acpi_button0: enable wake failed
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xefa8-0xefaf mem 0xf0000000-0xf7ffffff,0xfeb80000-0xfebfffff
irq 16 at device 2.0 on pci0
agp0: <Intel 82865G (865G GMCH) SVGA controller> on vgapci0
agp0: detected 8060k stolen memory
agp0: aperture size is 128M
uhci0: <Intel 82801EB (ICH5) USB controller USB-A> port 0xff80-0xff9f irq 16 
at device 29.0 on pci0
uhci0: [ITHREAD]
usbus0: <Intel 82801EB (ICH5) USB controller USB-A> on uhci0
uhci1: <Intel 82801EB (ICH5) USB controller USB-B> port 0xff60-0xff7f irq 19 
at device 29.1 on pci0
uhci1: [ITHREAD]
usbus1: <Intel 82801EB (ICH5) USB controller USB-B> on uhci1
uhci2: <Intel 82801EB (ICH5) USB controller USB-D> port 0xff20-0xff3f irq 16 
at device 29.3 on pci0
uhci2: [ITHREAD]
usbus2: <Intel 82801EB (ICH5) USB controller USB-D> on uhci2
ehci0: <Intel 82801EB/R (ICH5) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xffa80800-0xffa80bff irq 23
at device 29.7 on pci0
ehci0: [ITHREAD]
usbus3: EHCI version 1.0
usbus3: <Intel 82801EB/R (ICH5) USB 2.0 controller> on ehci0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
patm0: <NICStAR (77222/77252) ATM adapter> port 0xde00-0xdeff mem 0xfe9fe000-0xfe9fefff,0xfa000000-0xfa3fffff
irq 21 at device 0.0 on pci1
patm0: unknown ATM-PHY chip 0
patm0: IDT77252 155MBit interface; idt77252 Rev. D; unknown PHY
patm0: 32K x 32 SRAM; 1024 connections
bus_dmamem_alloc failed to align memory properly.
patm0: [ITHREAD]
fxp0: <Intel 82801BA (D865) Pro/100 VE Ethernet> port 0xddc0-0xddff mem 0xfe9ff000-0xfe9fffff 
irq 20 at device 8.0 on pci1
miibus0: <MII bus> on fxp0
inphy0: <i82562ET 10/100 media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
inphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto
fxp0: Ethernet address: 00:16:76:9b:14:63
fxp0: [ITHREAD]
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci0: <Intel ICH5 UDMA100 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,
0x376,0xffa0-0xffaf mem 0xfeb7fc00-0xfeb7ffff irq 18 
at device 31.1 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata0: [ITHREAD]
ata1: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
ata1: [ITHREAD]
pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 31.3 (no driver attached)
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x7f irq 8 on acpi0
uart0: <16550 or compatible> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
uart0: [FILTER]
pmtimer0 on isa0
orm0: <ISA Option ROMs> at iomem 0xc0000-0xca7ff,0xca800-0xcbfff pnpid ORM0000 on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> at port 0x60,0x64 on isa0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbd0: [ITHREAD]
ppc0: parallel port not found.
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
p4tcc1: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu1
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus2: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus3: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ad0: 190782MB <WDC WD2000JB-55GVA0 08.02D08> at ata0-master UDMA100
ugen0.1: <Intel> at usbus0
uhub0: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen1.1: <Intel> at usbus1
uhub1: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ugen2.1: <Intel> at usbus2
uhub2: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
ugen3.1: <Intel> at usbus3
uhub3: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus3
acd0: CDRW <TSSTcorp CD-RW/DVD-ROM TS-H492C/DE02> at ata1-master UDMA33
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
Root mount waiting for: usbus3 usbus2 usbus1 usbus0
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub2: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus3
Root mount waiting for: usbus3
uhub3: 8 ports with 8 removable, self powered
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad0s1a
```

The short of it is that the card is a 3Com HomeConnect ADSL Modem, and I am trying 
to replace a Netgear DSL modem with a standard FreeBSD box, using pppoe and the above
mentioned card to connect to the Internets and also to run NAT. However, trying to 
compile ATM support seems to throw some errors:


```
../../../netinet/if_atm.c: In function 'atm_rtrequest':
../../../netinet/if_atm.c:232: error: 'struct rtentry' has no member named 'rt_llinfo'
../../../netinet/if_atm.c:258: error: 'struct rtentry' has no member named 'rt_llinfo'
../../../netinet/if_atm.c:276: error: 'struct rtentry' has no member named 'rt_llinfo'
../../../netinet/if_atm.c:278: error: 'struct rtentry' has no member named 'rt_llinfo'
*** Error code 1
```

Google returns one page with the errors above, unfortunately, it's in Czech.

pciconf shows the following:


```
proxy# pciconf -lv
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:      class=0x060000 card=0x01d51028 chip=0x25708086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'DRAM Controller / Host-Hub Interface (82865G/PE/P, 82848P)'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:     class=0x030000 card=0x01d51028 chip=0x25728086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Integrated Graphics Device (82865G)'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
uhci0@pci0:0:29:0:      class=0x0c0300 card=0x01d51028 chip=0x24d28086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller *1'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci1@pci0:0:29:1:      class=0x0c0300 card=0x01d51028 chip=0x24d48086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller *2'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci2@pci0:0:29:3:      class=0x0c0300 card=0x01d51028 chip=0x24de8086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller *4'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ehci0@pci0:0:29:7:      class=0x0c0320 card=0x01d51028 chip=0x24dd8086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB 2.0 EHCI Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
pcib1@pci0:0:30:0:      class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0x244e8086 rev=0xc2 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801 Family (ICH2/3/4/5/6/7/8/9,63xxESB) Hub Interface to PCI Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:      class=0x060100 card=0x00000000 chip=0x24d08086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) LPC Interface Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
atapci0@pci0:0:31:1:    class=0x01018a card=0x01d51028 chip=0x24db8086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) EIDE Controller'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = ATA
none0@pci0:0:31:3:      class=0x0c0500 card=0x01d51028 chip=0x24d38086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) SMBus Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = SMBus
patm0@pci0:1:0:0:       class=0x020300 card=0x100f12b9 chip=0x0003111d rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Integrated Device Technology Inc.'
    device     = 'MICRO ABR SAR PCI ATM Controller (IDT77222/252)'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ATM
fxp0@pci0:1:8:0:        class=0x020000 card=0x01d51028 chip=0x10508086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'PRO/100 VE Network Connection (82801EB/ER)'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
```

I'm on TKS in Germany. I don't know if it matters, but this is DSL service offered to 
soldiers living on American posts. Does anyone have any suggestions? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Maxamoto (Sep 12, 2010)

My kernel config file below. Wasn't able to include it in the original due to post limits:


```
cpu		I686_CPU
ident		proxy

options 	SCHED_ULE		# ULE scheduler
options 	PREEMPTION		# Enable kernel thread preemption
options 	INET			# InterNETworking
options 	INET6			# IPv6 communications protocols
options 	SCTP			# Stream Control Transmission Protocol
options 	FFS			# Berkeley Fast Filesystem
options 	SOFTUPDATES		# Enable FFS soft updates support
options 	UFS_ACL			# Support for access control lists
options 	UFS_DIRHASH		# Improve performance on big directories
options 	UFS_GJOURNAL		# Enable gjournal-based UFS journaling
options 	MD_ROOT			# MD is a potential root device
options 	NFSCLIENT		# Network Filesystem Client
options 	NFSSERVER		# Network Filesystem Server
options 	NFSLOCKD		# Network Lock Manager
options 	NFS_ROOT		# NFS usable as /, requires NFSCLIENT
options 	MSDOSFS			# MSDOS Filesystem
options 	CD9660			# ISO 9660 Filesystem
options 	PROCFS			# Process filesystem (requires PSEUDOFS)
options 	PSEUDOFS		# Pseudo-filesystem framework
options 	GEOM_PART_GPT		# GUID Partition Tables.
options 	GEOM_LABEL		# Provides labelization
options 	COMPAT_43TTY		# BSD 4.3 TTY compat (sgtty)
options 	COMPAT_FREEBSD4		# Compatible with FreeBSD4
options 	COMPAT_FREEBSD5		# Compatible with FreeBSD5
options 	COMPAT_FREEBSD6		# Compatible with FreeBSD6
options 	COMPAT_FREEBSD7		# Compatible with FreeBSD7
options 	KTRACE			# ktrace(1) support
options 	STACK			# stack(9) support
options 	SYSVSHM			# SYSV-style shared memory
options 	SYSVMSG			# SYSV-style message queues
options 	SYSVSEM			# SYSV-style semaphores
options 	P1003_1B_SEMAPHORES	# POSIX-style semaphores
options 	_KPOSIX_PRIORITY_SCHEDULING # POSIX P1003_1B real-time extensions
options 	PRINTF_BUFR_SIZE=128	# Prevent printf output being interspersed.
options 	KBD_INSTALL_CDEV	# install a CDEV entry in /dev
options 	HWPMC_HOOKS		# Necessary kernel hooks for hwpmc(4)
options 	AUDIT			# Security event auditing
options 	MAC			# TrustedBSD MAC Framework
options		FLOWTABLE		# per-cpu routing cache
options 	INCLUDE_CONFIG_FILE     # Include this file in kernel

options SHMSEG=16
options SHMMNI=32
options SHMMAX=2097152
options SHMALL=4096
options MAXFILES=8192

device		atm
device		patm
device		utopia
options		NATM
options		LIBMBPOOL

options 	NETGRAPH
options 	NETGRAPH_ETHER
options 	NETGRAPH_SOCKET
options 	NETGRAPH_PPPOE

device        	pf
device        	pflog
device        	pfsync

options 	ALTQ
options 	ALTQ_CBQ # Class Bases Queueing
options 	ALTQ_RED # Random Early Drop
options 	ALTQ_RIO # RED In/Out
options 	ALTQ_HFSC # Hierarchical Packet Scheduler
options 	ALTQ_CDNR # Traffic conditioner
options 	ALTQ_PRIQ # Priority Queueing

options         HZ=1000
options         DEVICE_POLLING

options 	SMP			# Symmetric MultiProcessor Kernel
device		apic			# I/O APIC

device		cpufreq

# Bus support.
device		acpi
device		eisa
device		pci

# Floppy drives
device		fdc

# ATA and ATAPI devices
device		ata
device		atadisk		# ATA disk drives
device		ataraid		# ATA RAID drives
device		atapicd		# ATAPI CDROM drives
device		atapifd		# ATAPI floppy drives
device		atapist		# ATAPI tape drives
options 	ATA_STATIC_ID	# Static device numbering

# SCSI peripherals
device		scbus		# SCSI bus (required for SCSI)
device		ch		# SCSI media changers
device		da		# Direct Access (disks)
device		sa		# Sequential Access (tape etc)
device		cd		# CD
device		pass		# Passthrough device (direct SCSI access)
device		ses		# SCSI Environmental Services (and SAF-TE)

# atkbdc0 controls both the keyboard and the PS/2 mouse
device		atkbdc		# AT keyboard controller
device		atkbd		# AT keyboard
device		psm		# PS/2 mouse
device		kbdmux		# keyboard multiplexer
device		vga		# VGA video card driver
device		splash		# Splash screen and screen saver support

# syscons is the default console driver, resembling an SCO console
device		sc

device		agp		# support several AGP chipsets

# PCCARD (PCMCIA) support
# PCMCIA and cardbus bridge support
device		cbb		# cardbus (yenta) bridge
device		pccard		# PC Card (16-bit) bus
device		cardbus		# CardBus (32-bit) bus

# Serial (COM) ports
device		uart		# Generic UART driver

# Parallel port
device		ppc
device		ppbus		# Parallel port bus (required)
device		lpt		# Printer
device		plip		# TCP/IP over parallel
device		ppi		# Parallel port interface device

# NIC support
device		miibus		# MII bus support
device		fxp		# Intel EtherExpress PRO/100B (82557, 82558)

# Pseudo devices.
device		loop		# Network loopback
device		random		# Entropy device
device		ether		# Ethernet support
device		vlan		# 802.1Q VLAN support
device		tun		# Packet tunnel.
device		pty		# BSD-style compatibility pseudo ttys
device		md		# Memory "disks"
device		gif		# IPv6 and IPv4 tunneling
device		faith		# IPv6-to-IPv4 relaying (translation)
device		firmware	# firmware assist module

device		bpf		# Berkeley packet filter

# USB support
options 	USB_DEBUG	# enable debug msgs
device		uhci		# UHCI PCI->USB interface
device		ohci		# OHCI PCI->USB interface
device		ehci		# EHCI PCI->USB interface (USB 2.0)
device		usb		# USB Bus (required)
device		uhid		# "Human Interface Devices"
device		ukbd		# Keyboard
device		ulpt		# Printer
device		umass		# Disks/Mass storage - Requires scbus and da
device		ums		# Mouse
device		urio		# Diamond Rio 500 MP3 player
device		u3g		# USB-based 3G modems (Option, Huawei, Sierra)
device		uark		# Technologies ARK3116 based serial adapters
device		ubsa		# Belkin F5U103 and compatible serial adapters
device		uftdi		# For FTDI usb serial adapters
device		uipaq		# Some WinCE based devices
device		uplcom		# Prolific PL-2303 serial adapters
device		uslcom		# SI Labs CP2101/CP2102 serial adapters
device		uvisor		# Visor and Palm devices
device		uvscom		# USB serial support for DDI pocket's PHS

# FireWire support
device		firewire	# FireWire bus code
device		fwe		# Ethernet over FireWire (non-standard!)
device		fwip		# IP over FireWire (RFC 2734,3146)
device		dcons		# Dumb console driver
device		dcons_crom	# Configuration ROM for dcons
```


----------



## phoenix (Sep 12, 2010)

Note the highlighted bits below, from your dmesg output:



> patm0: <NICStAR (77222/77252) ATM adapter> port 0xde00-0xdeff mem 0xfe9fe000-0xfe9fefff,0xfa000000-0xfa3fffff
> irq 21 at device 0.0 on pci1
> *patm0: unknown ATM-PHY chip 0*
> patm0: IDT77252 155MBit interface; idt77252 Rev. D; *unknown PHY*
> ...



Looks like your ATM card is not supported.


----------



## Maxamoto (Sep 12, 2010)

*3Com HomeConnect ADSL PCI Modem*

I thought the same thing, but since it's a PCI DSL modem, I simply removed it and tried adding ATM support. Same error during kernel compile.

6 used to give me the same "error" in dmesg with an intel wi/fi card, but it still worked fine.

From the man page:


```
"The patm device driver supports ATM cards based on the IDT77252 chip"
```

From pciconf -lv on machine with card:


```
patm0@pci0:1:0:0:       class=0x020300 card=0x100f12b9 chip=0x0003111d rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Integrated Device Technology Inc.'
    device     = 'MICRO ABR SAR PCI ATM Controller (IDT77222/252)'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ATM
```

I guess I'm getting mixed messages here. Is it unreasonable to assume the card is supported, there's just something broken in NATM? This is the option that causes all the issues. Everything else compiles fine in the kernel. Once I add the NATM, it fails.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 12, 2010)

Seems like more than one problem.

The compile error is probably because a required module has been left out of the kernel config.  You shouldn't need to include it in the kernel anyway, just kldload it as a module in /boot/loader.conf.  FWIW, the module builds here on 8-stable.

The "unknown PHY" is more concerning.  That could mean the computer can deal with the card just fine, but the media interface on the card won't work.  But it's worth entering a PR, especially if you're willing to test code for developers.


----------



## Maxamoto (Sep 12, 2010)

*Stranger things...*

This issue gets stranger. I removed everything except device utopia and atm from the kernel conf file and recompiled. Now the device gets recognized as such:


```
inphy0: <i82562ET 10/100 media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
inphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto
```

No errors bus_dmamem_alloc like before. pciconf -lv shows:


```
none1@pci0:1:0:0:	class=0x020300 card=0x100f12b9 chip=0x0003111d rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Integrated Device Technology Inc.'
    device     = 'MICRO ABR SAR PCI ATM Controller (IDT77222/252)'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ATM
```

So it looks like an issue with patm when I add that to the kernel config file. Seems to have an issue with the card. Which is strange, because it's a 3com card, and this particular card was widely used just a decade ago. I know, I know. A decade in computer years is an eternity for humans...

And yes, I have no problem testing code for developers. Now that Iraq is over and A-stan is winding down, it's not like I have a whole lot to do these days...


----------



## phoenix (Sep 12, 2010)

Have you tried removing all those options from the kernel (or booting from GENERIC), and just loading the modules:
`# kldload if_patm`


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 12, 2010)

Maxamoto said:
			
		

> This issue gets stranger. I removed everything except device utopia and atm from the kernel conf file and recompiled. Now the device gets recognized as such:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Isn't that your Ethernet board?



> No errors bus_dmamem_alloc like before. pciconf -lv shows:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Note the "none1"--no driver attached.  Did you kldload patm before pciconf?


----------



## Maxamoto (Sep 12, 2010)

I haven;t tried kldload'ing the module in question off the generic kernel, so that's my next step.

inphy0 would appear to be the 3com PCI DSL modem. I'm only guessing, because fxp0 is the NIC card. My goal was to make this thing the firewall, and NAT my DSL service between the 3com DSL modem and the onboard NIC.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 12, 2010)

Net searches say 82562ET is a 10/100 Ethernet PHY, which would be on the fxp Ethernet card.  Where it shows up in the dmesg agrees.

The patm module is built by default, so you shouldn't need GENERIC unless you've changed what modules are built.  Just
`# kldload patm`
`# pciconf -lv | grep -B4 ATM`


----------



## Maxamoto (Sep 13, 2010)

You were spot on regarding inphy0, That's the fxp0 card. I saw the pty part and assumed it was the patm0 card (probably because of the "unknown PTY" error from before).

Rebuilt generic kernel and installed, no love. Tried 'kldload if_patm', get error 'kldload: can't load if_patm: No such file or directory'. Same with just 'kldload patm'. Not really sure what's going on at this point. From reliable sources, this card was supported under 4.x and 5.x...

Would these issues with the card cause the kernel build to fail with 'options NATM' enabled?


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 13, 2010)

Maxamoto said:
			
		

> Rebuilt generic kernel and installed, no love. Tried 'kldload if_patm', get error 'kldload: can't load if_patm: No such file or directory'. Same with just 'kldload patm'. Not really sure what's going on at this point. From reliable sources, this card was supported under 4.x and 5.x...



You're right, it should be if_patm.  My 8.1-stable system has that file:

```
ls -l /boot/kernel/if_patm.ko
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  90228 Sep  9 06:21 /boot/kernel/if_patm.ko
```

It's part of the normal build.  I'd be surprised if it wasn't in 8.1-release.  Check your /etc/make.conf and /etc/src.conf for settings that prevent it being built (MODULES_OVERRIDE or such).  You can build it manually if you have the source installed:
`# cd /usr/src/sys/modules/patm; make; make install`



> Would these issues with the card cause the kernel build to fail with 'options NATM' enabled?



Don't know...


----------

